
Nutrition research scandal sees 6 more retractions, purging popular diet tips - simulate
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/six-new-retractions-for-now-disgraced-researcher-purges-common-diet-tips/
======
rossdavidh
So, to the extent we have been able to even investigate, it appears that
nutritional science, behavioral economics, and cancer research all have the
same problems that first came to light in the social sciences. The principal
difference appears to be that in cancer research and nutritional science it is
harder to even attempt a replication. Hypothesis: this has been happening in
all fields of science, and the social sciences are actually just the first to
have brought it to light.

